# does anyone know how to remove methylene blue...



## hakeemtito

well, i thought my p's had the case of ich but they didn't. it turns out they have this parasite that's non-communicable and will go away without treatment or anything. due to my ignorance, i used methylene blue in my tank, thinking 2 capfuls couldn't stain 135 gallons of water that badly...and i was wrong. the stuff stained my sand and has stained my glass a blue-ish tint. i've already used activated carbon to remove the blue out of the water, but i was wondering if anyone had any techniques or chemicals to remove the blue stain out of sand. do i have to remove the sand out completely??


----------



## ralphinnj

Did it stain the sane all the way down, or just the top layers? If it is just the top, use your sand vacuum and toss the stained stuff. If it is all the way down, I think you are hosed. Sand is used to clean MB when it spills because it binds to it. The following is from (http://www.promega.com/msds/us/f212.htm) an MSDS for a MB product and in the cleaning section you will find:

Measures for cleaning/collecting: 
Absorb with liquid-binding material (sand, diatomite, acid binders, universal binders, sawdust).

Just throw it out,

RL


----------

